# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  E Panjohura - Urime, Me Fat Ditëlindja!

## Çaushi

*E dashur Mikja Jonë, E PANJOHURA!*

Kam kënaqësinë që sot e hap ditën me urimin për Ty!
Sinqeriteti Yt, zemërgjersia dhe shpirtbardhësia që bart tek vetja...
dhe, këto virtyte i ke ofru, për të gjithë miqtë Tuaj këtu...
ke bërë që të identifikojmë me një njeri të mrekullueshëm në mesin tonë

Si sot... edhe 100 të tjera të urojmë...

Ti kesh me fat, të shëndetshme, të lumtura, me ata/ato...
që Ty të japin, jetëgjatësi dhe zemërfortësi.
Vazhdofsh e tille, me bujarinë, krenarinë dhe fisnikrinë... 
e një vajze shqiptare, të formuar me kaq Atdhedashuri...
vazhdofsh me shkrimet tuja, që kanë mesazh të qartë... 
dhe na falin emocione, që vetëm Ti, di të na dhurosh.

Forca jote shpirtërore...përballoj, sfida jo të vogla...
Nga këtu veç ditëlindje e paq jetën...të priftë e mbara...
duke pritur edhe shumë e shumë...pranvera të tjera.

*URIME - ME FAT DITËLINDJA, MIKJA JONË!*
*
Tiranë, 29 Tetor 2010
Ora 00:05*

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

E panjohura, a per çdo vit e ke ditelindjen a ?  :rrotullo syte:   :ngerdheshje: 


Urime,.. e rrnofsh sa Mitrovica !

----------


## Linda5

Edhe 100 vjeçe e panjohura

Te uroj nga zemra Shendet, Lumturi dhe Harmoni paç gjithmon ne jeten tende :Lulja3:

----------


## tetovarja87

*Si Zanë mali te njoftova,
miqesin dhe dashurin ne ty takova,
gjithashtu dhe krenarin femrore ne ty gjeta,
poezit me te bukura,
edhe pse e hidhur,ju e beni me e embel te te duket jeta.*


*Ne kete miqesi shume vone u inkuadriva,
keshillat me te drejta nga ju mesova,
gabimet e mia me fjalet e juaja permisova,
ne c'do lutje te zotit dhe ty te urova.*


*Andaj sote ke ditlindjen ti mikja ime,
c'te te dhuroj,c'dhurat te te beje?!
Prano fjalet me te dashura,te sinqerta te zemres sime,
kudo qofshe te mbulofte gezimi,
ne gojen tende mos ekzistoft fjala "hidherimi"*


*Ne c'do hap tendin qe bene ne keto rruge te kesaj bote
qofshe e lumtur mikja ime,ne syte e tu mos patsh asnjeher lote,
rrugen qe ti shkel u mbuloft me petale trandofili,
dhe mbi koken e juaj,kenge me te bukur kendoft gjithnje ai bilbili.*


*Jete te gjate patshi te mbushur me plote dashuri,
100 vite te tjera sikur sote si Zane me hijeshi,
drita e  juaj le te jete nje ndricim per te dashurit e tu,
sikur Zane te gjithe neve ke me na Zanu* 


*URIME,URIME EDHE 100 PRANVERA TE TJERA E DASHUR...


ME SHUME RESPEKT.*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*E nderuara e panjohura,
pranoj edhe urmiet e mia per ditlindjen tende,
te deshiroj cdo gje qe deshiron zemra yte AMIN!.
E mora pjesen time*

----------


## gimche

*Gati mu ba hor

Nga zemra të uroj ditëlindjen, të uroj fat, harmoni dhe gjitha të mirat në jetë.*

----------


## Viola.V

*Happy Birthday E Panjohura !*

----------


## Foleja_

_E dashura vendase, urime ditelindja .Jeta te sjellte vetem te mira ,shendet dhe lumturi  te pafund  ♥
_

----------


## Agim Metbala

*E panjohura, pranoni edhe nga unë urimet më të përzemërta edhe nga unë, paqit forcë, vullnet e durimnë kapërcimin e svidave...
Jetëgjatësi!* 
*
Epshet i drejton me racionalitet
Pasionet i mban nën kontroll
Aftësi e dëshiruar nga çdo kush
Njomësisht e do secilën qenie
Opsesion ytë - respekt i skajshëm
Hitimin shok se pate asnjëherë
Udhërrëfyesi ytë, prore drejtësia
Refren i përsëritur si në diskune prishur
Ashtu mbetsh për jetë e mot...*

----------


## orhideja

Urime e panjohura........pritsh e festofsh edhe shume tjera ashtu si ta do ty zemra  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albela

*Urimet me te mira per ty  E Panjohura
dhe 100 vite te tjera plot lumturi

*

----------


## Ksanthi

Urime e panjohura .U befsh 100 vjec .Uroj qe zoti te te dhuroje gjithe te mirat e kesaj bote.

----------


## Disa

Urime ditlindjen personit me te mire te forumit, edhe 100 tjera.......

personit me te mire te

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Happy B-Day...wish u all the best

----------


## riza2008

*E panjohura...Ju uroj nga zemra : Gëzuar ditlindjen dhe 100 të tjera festofsh me njerzit që zemra jote i mban në gji.Qoftë kjo ditlindje shpresa e mirësisë në jetën tënde.Zoti ju ndihmoftë në realizimin e dëshirave në jetë dhe qoftë udhrrëfyesi shpirtit tënd.Shum urime për ty e panjohura......Gëzuar....*

----------


## e panjohura

_Nje falenderim i ngroht per te gjitha urimet dhe uratat qe m'i shprehet per ditelindje!Me respekt_
*e panjohura*

----------


## Marya

Gezuar Ditelindjen E Dashur E Panjohura  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Edhe 1000 mike e mirë dhe me shëndet të mirë!

----------


## broken_smile

Gezuar ditelindjen e panjohura!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

Urime të përzemërta për Ditëlindje!  :buzeqeshje: 

Fati, lumturia dhe bekimi i Zotit mbizotërofshin mbi Ty e dashur.

----------

